
How to let your current employer fund your next startup - Mistone
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2007/1/5/how-to-let-your-current-employer-fund-your-next-startup/10005/view.aspx
======
rfrey
I used to be a journalist. I didn't learn much in that career, but I did learn
one thing: 80% of reporters have a novel tucked into their desk drawer that
they're writing. (Metaphorically, of course - most reporters can use word
processors.)

I never personally knew a reporter who finished that novel.

